# Looking for a real estate agent that specializes in Al Reem properties



## frugal (Apr 21, 2015)

Can someone please recommend from experience a reliable and honest real estate agent that knows the ins and outs of the Al Reem property market. I want to sell my apartment without the headache of the usual con artist agents. :boxing:


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Heard good things about LLJ properties - Joanne.
Had a good experience with Kim in Cluttons (I rented through her, but she handles sales as well), but I think she doesn't handle Reem any more (not sure).
PSI were also good (for leasing). Don't know about their sales.


----------



## frugal (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Rsinner. I've looked at PSI but the list of agents is almost endless. :noidea:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Find a property in Dubizzle advertised for Al Reem. 

Contact the Agent(s)

Tell them you are only interested in that location. 

Let them do the legwork for you. They will do a fee split with other agents.


----------



## frugal (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks twowheelsgood. Good advise for looking for somewhere to rent but will it work for my case? I'm looking for a good agent to sell my apartment.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No reason why not. I don't imagine you need to only "sell" via a single agent as it would be the fee going to the one that sells it ?

Any reason why you wouldn't use anyone that would try as you will be the one ensuring you get a decent price for it ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

frugal said:


> Thanks Rsinner. I've looked at PSI but the list of agents is almost endless. :noidea:


we worked with someone named Hassan Raza and liked him. I don't know if he does sales though.


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

I used Helen from Crompton Partners for my move(renting though) not sure if she deals with sales but worth giving her a call she's lovely and very professional and British, not meaning to sound rude


----------

